# Hydro Lean



## max lift (Apr 19, 2005)

Hay wondering if any have used or have comments about this product ,

http://www.better-bodies.ca/index.php?page=detail&featured=1&detail=1133

I am comming off cycle in two weeks and I am sitting at around 17%bf , along with adding cardio to my routine I thought this would be a bit of a helper,I have herd it referd to as a eca stack


----------



## Champ24 (Apr 19, 2005)

Take that with aspirin and you will have your ECA stack.


----------



## max lift (Apr 19, 2005)

would you stick with whats in print as far as how to use it 4 caps a day spread out , or a larger dose before the gym ???


----------



## STEELADDICTION (Apr 19, 2005)

max lift said:
			
		

> would you stick with whats in print as far as how to use it 4 caps a day spread out , or a larger dose before the gym ???



Have you tried a regular ECA stack before?  $55.00 for 40 servings is quite pricey.  I can buy a blister pack of 48 ephedrine HCL for $7.99, each tablet contains 25mg.  A bottle of 200 caffeine caps for abot $6.00, each cap contains 200mg.  And a bottle of 500 Asprin for about $2.00.  Your talking  about $1.37 per serving Vs about .20 cents per serving.  Even if you add a bottle of clen and cycle it with the ECA stack, your still saving money.


----------



## Freejay (Apr 19, 2005)

Champ24 said:
			
		

> Take that with aspirin and you will have your ECA stack.



The White Wilow bark is basically asprin.  DON'T add more.


----------

